# War in the morning



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

looks like 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/middle ... 857789.stm


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Well all the bloody warmongers on here will love that :'(


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

in/out quickly


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

> in/out quickly


wheres vlastan when you need him  ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

What a mess the whole diplomatic thing has turned out to be. Can't help but admire Blair for sticking to his guns and not being influenced by the opinion poles for a change. Unlike Chirac...

BTW, I still think Blair's useless on other matters such as the economy, health etc etc


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Robin "sandy toksvigt" Cook appears to have quit over Blairs stance

I have a great idea, the tories should sack IDS and give Blair the leadership

On the plus side, the FTSE appears to be reacting well to the end of the uncertainty :


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

> Can't help but admire Blair for sticking to his guns and not being influenced by the opinion poles for a change.


I take the view that he's our representative not our leader -- so shouldn't he do what we tell him?

Optimistic, I know 

Mark


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> I take the view that he's our representative not our leader -- so shouldn't he do what we tell him?
> 
> Optimistic, I know Â
> 
> Mark


But he was elected to lead, not to seek views from the people on a regular basis and use them to make decisions. If you don't like what he is doing, then you have the opportunity to vote him off at the next election.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think Blair has done a great job, in a near impossible situation...


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

> But he was elected to lead, not to seek views from the people on a regular basis and use them to make decisions. If you don't like what he is doing, then you have the opportunity to vote him off at the next election.


I just don't remember reading 'We will launch pre-emptive war on Iraq' in the manifesto.

He was surely elected to do what the majority of the country wants on crucial policies -- and has he asked us?

Don't get me wrong. I'm not really anti-war as such, just looking for more control over the people we elect.

Mark


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Well all the bloody warmongers on here will love that


yep ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> I just don't remember reading 'We will launch pre-emptive war on Iraq' in the manifesto.
> 
> He was surely elected to do what the majority of the country wants on crucial policies -- and has he asked us?
> 
> ...


But surely you accept that the "majority of the country" are not best qualified to judge whether or not we should go to war with Iraq? Joe Public is far too emotive over such issues. It doesn't matter to them whether a UN resolution is broken, and they don't seem to understand that the mere threat of violence is enough to make Saddam Hussain get back into line.

I do think however that Blair could have done more to persuade the general public of the case for war. There are good arguments, and I don't think they have been presented.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

The "majority of the country" could have made their minds up, and therefore influenced his decision, given a clear statement of the arguments.

Can we agree on that? Â 

Mark Â

PS. The emotive "majority of the country" will decide on whether we join the euro. Blair managed that much.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

As somebody else on here said, many times more people went fishing, than protested against the war. I think the majority of British people dont really care either way. :-/

I for one am very strongly in favour of military action. Saddam has caused trouble for years, & the only way of dealing with him is to eradicate him.

Irrespective of people's views on whether or not we should goto war though, our nation should now unite in support of our troops who will be putting their lives on the line in the coming days...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> The "majority of the country" could have made their minds up, and therefore influenced his decision, given a clear statement of the arguments.
> 
> Can we agree on that? Â
> 
> Mark Â


Yep - agreed... *Phew!*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Why do people confuse an attack on an unsophisticated country, with a war.

This is not a war.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, Raven -- I added a PS. Hope that doesn't affect our new-found accord Â 

Mark


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> PS. The emotive "majority of the country" will decide on whether we join the euro. Blair managed that much.


Yeah, but that really pisses me off for just that reason. How on earth will the public know whether it is good or bad for the country? Whilst some will listen to and consider the arguments for and against, the rest (and majority I suspect) will just vote based on the fact that they won't have to change their currency at the airport prior to travel.

But no, I think we're still in agreement.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Yeah, but that really pisses me off for just that reason. How on earth will the public know whether it is good or bad for the country? Whilst some will listen to and consider the arguments for and against, the rest (and majority I suspect) will just vote based on the fact that they won't have to change their currency at the airport prior to travel.
> 
> But no, I think we're still in agreement.


I would not vote Yes to the Euro. The pound is part of our heritage, & I do not want to be associated with France etc. After their recent behaviour, I would cement up the channel tunnel


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

> I would not vote Yes to the Euro. The pound is part of our heritage, & I do not want to be associated with France etc. After their recent behaviour, I would cement up the channel tunnel


I'm keeping my mouth shut now ;D

Mark


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Mark - guess the forum must save you a lot of tedium looking at opinion polls trying to figure out what the great british public is thinking.. 

L


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

T7 --

The great British public write in to my work every day to tell us what they're thinking -- and some of what they come up with would scare you ...

I look on the forum as a breath of sanity in a mad, mad world.  Thank you all.

Mark


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

you mean forum users do not represent fully the UK public view...? ;D ;D ;D

I thought there were plenty of mad and scary people on here!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

> you mean forum users do not represent fully the UK public view...? ;D ;D ;D
> 
> I thought there were plenty of mad and scary people on here!


aye..... scary indeed.... where do we start... well you know how scary that terminator from T2 was. !.!..! well just have a think about T7 ;D ;D ;D

right that's enough.... I'm making a run for it. . . . . . . .


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

although does anyone know what channel the war is going to be on tomorrow... or have Sky Box Office once again bagged the rights to the event ???

;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> although does anyone know what channel the war is going to be on tomorrow... or have Sky Box Office once again bagged the rights to the event Â ???
> ;D


Lol. Unfortunately, this is probably closer to the mark than we would like to believe. I am surprised companies havent started sponsoring the army.

'Gulf War II, brought to you exclusively by Sky Box Office, in conjunction with Optrex; Never let the dust blur your shooting again!'


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

incase anyone missed the promo's....


----------

